# Guadalupe River Stingray



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

We were sitting on the bank of the Guadalupe River this weekend. Steady catching 1.5-2# Kitties. When, BAMM!!!...My Ugly Stik bent over and commenced to losing line. Man I just knew I had a MONSTER Blue. We tussled for a couple of minutes in a give and take battle. When he finally surfaced to be netted







. It was a danged Stingray. Go figure. I've never seen anything like it. We are to far from the coast to have any saltwater up near us, and we were catching blues one after another. But, sure enough, I caught a Guadalupe River Stingray. Has anybody ever heard of these things being in freshwater? Is nothing sacred any longer?


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have seen freshwater stingrays in Fish Tanks , however I have never caught one ... That may be a freshwater record ..lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That little sucker must've been LOST! hehe

MEGABITE


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Hey TXP,
Whereabouts on the Guad were you fishing when you caught that vermin?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Catfish said:


> I have seen freshwater stingrays in Fish Tanks....


Same here. My Uncle had one in his freshwater tank, cant ever say as though Ive seen one in the fresh in a river.

NICE CATCH THO.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Hey TXP,
> Whereabouts on the Guad were you fishing when you caught that vermin?


Just South of Hwy 77


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I've Heard Of Them Things Caught In The Santee Tail Race As Far Up As Goose Creek, So Yeah They Can Make That River Run.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Dat's different!!:spineyes:


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

*Man,*

That saltwater intrusion is gettin' SERIOUS!


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*Wow*

Say,
Maybe you should call the Texas Parks and Wildlife Dept. I 'm sure they would like to know about this.What did you do with it?But then they might want you to have a saltwater stamp ha ha .


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Skate wings=Scallops*

mmmmmmm-mmmmmm good.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

*That species is euryhaline*

http://nersp.nerdc.ufl.edu/~pmpie/dsabina.html











http://www.elasmodiver.com/atlantic_stingray.htm







http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/AtlanticStingray/AtlanticStingray.html


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*river ray*

Since y'all weren't too far from the coast, that's probably an odd catch but not rare.

I've seen mulllet jumping in the Nueces River directly below lake Corpus Christis during moderate releases of freshwater. The tailrace is at least 30 miles upriver from Nueces Bay.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Medulla:

That is interesting info. Thanks

Sean:

We are just south of Hwy 77 on that map. So we are quite a ways up the Guadalupe. But, based on the info Medulla posted, not far enough. Like I said before, I guess nothing is sacred. Guess I need to start making sure them are Blue cats and not Hardheads.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Hey TXPalerider... did you CPR that little monster LOL?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I hate to say this, but, I almost didn't get the hook out of his mouth before them youngin's started shooting it with their pellet guns.

Catch
Pellet-fill or Pulverize (whichever you prefer)
Release


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Does "euryhaline"=scallops?:biggrin:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'm not going to give you a hard time about it, that's for sure. It was a fish, afterall, not a man... Besides, you could have lied and said, "Of course we turned it loose" LOL... thanks for being honest. They catch those things in droves in the Chesapeake Bay and tributaries... most folks call skate, rays, sharks and hardheads "critters" .... when they didn't catch anything they were trying to catch and they boated rays and such, they'll tell you they caught "critters." Personally, I'd rather catch hardheads all day than not feel something pulling back when I'm reelin' in the line... I don't blame the kids for wanting to shoot that ray full of holes... it looks like somethin' from outer space...


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

I like the rays either stir fried and served over pasta or grilled like it is here.....and the redfish aint too bad either...hahahaha...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Now dat's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!!:dance: :brew: *


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

hmmmmm


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

MY My My....If I has seen this picture before I caught that stingray, I would have eaten him....pellets and all.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

DOH! mmmmmmmm, stingray.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Did you keep the fish...I think it is a freshwater record....uh oh....you didn't did you:redface: I talked to a friend of mine who is a retired biologist for TP&W he told me that it was very odd for you to catch that so far up the river...he definetly thinks that you might have some redfish around


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> Did you keep the fish...I think it is a freshwater record....uh oh....you didn't did you:redface: I talked to a friend of mine who is a retired biologist for TP&W he told me that it was very odd for you to catch that so far up the river...he definetly thinks that you might have some redfish around


You know dang well I didn't keep that fish. There were two youthful stingray exterminators standing there, pellet guns at the ready, the minute I got the hook out. No way that fish could have passed record certification with all the lead it had in it.

Pictured below...Buck Sniffle and Rider Jr "Stingray Exterminators"


----------



## Legate (May 21, 2004)

*This may be a late reply.. However !*

These children are my heroes !!.. Kill all stingrays.. Anytime, anywhere, anyway !.. BB Gun, shotgun, rifle, knife, bare frickin hands..

KILL THEM, KILL THEM ALL !!


----------

